# Ginger Root



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Bought some ginger root yesterday to dehydrate.

Searched for prepping & recipes but found only a few recipes.

Anyone know if they need to be blanched first? Time & Temp for dehydrating? And if you know link(s) to recipes, I'd very much appreciate.

Off to help bf paint today. Will check back later.

Have an AWESOME day!

As always, THANK YOU!

Jean


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't blanche my Ginger. I just slice it thin and dry at 135 degrees until brittle.
As for using the dried Ginger, I use it in soups ...chicken, thai coconut, Indian lentil.
It can be used in the sliced form or run it through a grinder for powdered in other dishes.
Dried Ginger is also good used as a tea for 'what ails ya'.
I like to grate the ginger, measure it out and freeze for things that need only Ginger juice.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, marinemom! My dehydrator book mentions it but doesn't give info. I was surprised!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Ginger smells so good while it's drying!


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

Brwe Ginger really strong (30 minutes or boil with plenty of root) add honey and it will stop a cold in its tracks if you get to it soon enough.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! It REALLY does smell good! Dried really fast too after I sliced it pretty thin.

Silverback, my bf has been saying for a few days that he thinks he's getting a cold. I'm going to whip up some of your potion there.

How much should I use? It really shrinks down to nothing when dried. I put it into a half pint jar in the cabinet. Don't think it will last real long if we like the 'flavored' tea.

I would guess that if it 'stops a cold in its tracts', it would be a good preventative medicine too?

Just love natural remedies!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

jd2pa said:


> Wow! It REALLY does smell good! Dried really fast too after I sliced it pretty thin.
> 
> Silverback, my bf has been saying for a few days that he thinks he's getting a cold. I'm going to whip up some of your potion there.
> 
> ...



MMmm- sounds so good- I am interested in how long the self life would be in a pint jar too in the cupboard? What did you use to slice it thin? a knife or something else?


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Purchased a set of slicers from QVC a couple of weeks ago for like $40 & got a large & small one . Took no time at all... like 4 - 6 (at the most) hrs.

Bit into the raw piece & it had a 'tangy' yet almost spicy taste.. didn't like it too much! But immediately upon breaking, you can smell the ginger. Smelled Delicious!

Can't wait (and either can the bf) to taste it in tea.

Found this in the Dehydrator Cookbook online:



> *Dark colored jars with airtight lids are
> ideal for storing herbs. They don&#8217;t allow
> light in, which tends to fade and weaken
> herbs. You can use other containers
> ...


Mine are not in dark containers & not sure of the temp in my kitchen. Maybe I should put them in the back of my refrig?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

If you like natural remedies, you might want to try crystallized ginger. I nibble on this whenever I feel the slightest bit queasy (like when my husband is driving). It's a big help.

This basic recipe is also from Mary Belle's Dehydrator Cookbook.

1 cup of peeled sliced ginger root
3/4 cup water
1/2 cup maple syrup - If I don't have _*real *_maple syrup on hand, I make a simple syrup with turbinado sugar.

Bring to a boil, then simmer until all liquid is gone. Dehydrate for 6-8 hours or until pieces snap when broken. 

It is also very good in thicker slices, then cut into chunks, simmered, and dehydrated until pliable.


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Too funny, Marilyn!

I just had my 1st cup of ginger tea. Put way too much in but it was only 1/2 a cup - so bearable and with a couple teaspoons of honey (love me sweets).

Searched for the nutritional benefits of ginger. Pretty interesting and when you consider the taste of over the counter or prescriptions, this is not too bad.

I always wondered what the seasoning in Chinese food was that I didn't care for ;0)... it's ginger. But I'll be drinking this often. The bf likes it & he's always whining he thinks he's coming down with something (sheesh)!


----------

